

What time is it? - andrewljohnson
http://www.andreehansson.se/code/wo-clock/

======
NathanKP
Following the author's own advice I have made a Mac OS X dashboard widget
version and made it freely available:

[http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/10/dashboard-
text-...](http://experimentgarden.blogspot.com/2009/10/dashboard-text-clock-
widget-for-mac-os.html)

------
chromoose
Nice stuff. As mentioned at the bottom it is based off a production version by
Biergert & Funk ([http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/20/biergert-and-funk-
qlocktw...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/08/20/biergert-and-funk-qlocktwo-
gets-an-english-version-our-sincerest/)) But it is worth noting that an
instructable on how to make a lower cost version can also be found here
:<http://www.instructables.com/id/A-Word-Clock/>

~~~
listic
Interesting. The idea looks similar to Art. Lebedev's Verbarius clock, but
more low-tech and more pricey.

<http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/verbarius/>

store: <http://store.artlebedev.com/office/gadgets/verbarius/>

I wonder if Biergert & Funk heard of Verbarius. Seems like Art. Lebedev was
first with the idea?

------
NathanKP
The code is beautiful: very efficient and understandable. Nice share!

------
thristian
Heh, a while ago I saw something similar done in Flash:

    
    
        http://www.simonheys.com/wordclock/
    

...and wanted to try it myself in HTML/JS:

    
    
        http://web.aanet.com.au/Screwtape/Toys/wordclock/index.html
    

The font-sizing code is a bit of a hack, but it seems to be a reasonable
approximation, usually filling the viewport +/- a single line.

------
mkinsella
Very slick. Time-telling devices are always interesting.

------
slice
> Please note that this webpage is using HTML5

Does the page uses HTML5 features, or just syntax?

~~~
blasdel
_None of the above!_

The only thing remotely html5-ey about it is the use of <!doctype html>, which
sane people have been using for years. I don't think he's using any features
less than a decade old!

------
nym
IT IS TIME TO GET A WATCH

Just kidding, love the hack, especially the font-face!

------
jdp
This would be amazing if it weren't for the theme switcher and text at the
bottom.

------
Raphael
You didn't light up the "A": "IT IS [A] QUARTER TO EIGHT".

~~~
skoob
"IT IS QUARTER TO EIGHT" is perfectly cromulent:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22it%20is%20quarter%20to%22>

~~~
ashishb4u
Though i agree, "IT IS QUARTER TO EIGHT" is perfectly cromulent. But thats not
a justified explanation. Reason: 5,450,000 results for "it is a quarter to"
against 226,000 for "IT IS QUARTER TO EIGHT"!!! :)

~~~
stcredzero
Yes. If we went that way, then apostrophe-s would denote a plural! (It's
probably inevitable, anyhow!)

